# Flipping for rocks in the rivers of North Georgia



## H20hawgs (Jun 29, 2015)

Striper fishing fast and furious flipping shad for striped bass video in the SeaArk Jet Jon

https://youtu.be/hUl0U1Z_m34


----------



## Brine (Jul 8, 2015)

Congrats on the catches - nice vid. 8) 

I've been looking for a different place to throw the swimbait in summer for green fish. Never thought about the river for striper. :-k


----------



## H20hawgs (Jul 8, 2015)

Brine said:


> Congrats on the catches - nice vid. 8)
> 
> I've been looking for a different place to throw the swimbait in summer for green fish. Never thought about the river for striper. :-k


 It a fun time. When you hook a green Striper it's game on. Those rods had 65lb braid and one had 125lb braid with 40lb flouro leaders. Just like flipping for bass under docks and in brush basically... Fun time!


----------

